# 2001 maxima 16 pin drivers door main window switch



## Nikkilei (Dec 21, 2018)

Need color code for rewiring 16 pin power window main switch
I pulled wires out of plug


----------



## Nikkilei (Dec 21, 2018)

Plug is possibly D10 on wiring harness


----------



## RehianaSpencer (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes you are right. .


----------

